# What now?



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

As the title reads, what now? Post all your post-postseason thoughts and offseason thoughts here, instead of page 7 in the Game 7 thread, lmao...

Need new coach.
Need better PG.
Need a consistent third scorer. 
^ We have had many prospects for "#3", but they never seemed to work out. Stro show = nope. Bonzai Tree = nope. Batman = eh, but nope. 

What now?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

:gopray::gopray: kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett kevin garnett :gopray::gopray:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

also, VC would be the perfect pick-up. him and his cousin could take turns actually playing like they give a ****.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

They both FA's? I know Big Ticket is one...think he might actually come here? Houston can be considered dreamland for many players...they have Yao and Mac, with vets on the bench. Imagine, being the keyword here, we get KG...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> As the title reads, what now? Post all your post-postseason thoughts and offseason thoughts here, instead of page 7 in the Game 7 thread, lmao...
> 
> Need new coach.
> Need better PG.
> ...


Battier was never supposed to be the third scorer. 
But on the other issues. JVG will definitely be released. But with Rick Adelman being the only acceptable coach out there, I don't know if this is a terribly wise move. Rick is a fine coach, but I don't see him as a coach capable of taking us to the championship level. 
We are extremely weak in the point guard position. Rafer CANNOT start on a team that is expecting to make it past the first round. However, I believe we already have a solid point guard sitting on our bench. Though VSpan hasn't played much this year, he is a very capable playmaker who is alot smarter than Rafer. Not only should he get more minutes next season, he should get the starting position by mid-season. 
Tracy needs to improve his outside shooting and Yao should regain his pre-injury form. 
As far as picking up a free agent, there really aren't many attractive free agents out there right now, except for Morris Peterson, a guy who is probably frustrated over his diminishing minutes which are going to Anthony Parker. However, I'm not sure we have the salary space to accomodate this guy.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I imagine outgoing would be: Rafer, Sura, Vspan (not liking US, lol), and Deke (retire?).

Incoming: #26 Draft pick


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

New coach is a must I dont care we need a new coach.

If we have to trade Yao or TMAC I would be disapointted but I would understand.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Though VSpan hasn't played much this year, he is a very capable playmaker who is alot smarter than Rafer. Not only should he get more minutes next season, he should get the starting position by mid-season.


Um...VSpan will prob commit more turnovers in one game than Alston will in a week. But yes, I do believe Vspan can POTENTIALLY become better than Rafer. However, I also do believe it will take time, and like Rafer, he will not be capable of taking us "to the next lvl". 

Spanoulis has a Nash mentality, and a European Playbook.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I imagine outgoing would be: Rafer, Sura, Vspan (not liking US, lol), and Deke (retire?).
> 
> Incoming: #26 Draft pick


VSpan is most likely staying. He's under contract and there's no reason for Houston to give him up. 
I hope Rafer is on his way out, but I doubt we can fetch anything for him. Deke already said he's staying.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

hroz said:


> New coach is a must I dont care we need a new coach.
> 
> If we have to trade *Yao or TMAC *I would be disapointted but I would understand.


Ain't happening, sweetheart. Yao ain't leaving because he's too valuable (both financially and basketball-wise). Tmac ain't leaving because no one would take his massive contract and broken back.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

All the playoff teams still in the Playoffs, with the exception of the Cavs, have tremendously talented PGs...coincedence? Rafa needs to go-a! Again, think we should trade up? Our pick + Rafer and Sura for, perhaps, Calderon and Tor's pick? Doubt they'd do that, but hey, least I am trying, haha.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Ain't happening, sweetheart. Yao ain't leaving because he's too valuable (both financially and basketball-wise). Tmac ain't leaving because no one would take his massive contract and broken back.


Mac is still valuable...any team would love to have him, kidding me? If he was let go, teams would snatch him up instantly. Yao, in the series, played badly. Again, like Mac, he put up noice pts! But he played like a slow-mo giant out there!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> Mac is still valuable...any team would love to have him, kidding me? If he was let go, teams would snatch him up instantly. Yao, in the series, played badly. Again, like Mac, he put up noice pts! But he played like a slow-mo giant out there!


...??? I'm talking about teams with assets that would give us valuable pieces in return. Obviously if we released McGrady, NY would come knocking on his door faster than you can say "Jazz."
Yao is slow. He's also big. Since when did either of those facts change?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> All the playoff teams still in the Playoffs, with the exception of the Cavs, have tremendously talented PGs...coincedence? Rafa needs to go-a! Again, think we should trade up? Our pick + Rafer and Sura for, perhaps, Calderon and Tor's pick? Doubt they'd do that, but hey, least I am trying, haha.


Toronto doesn't have a pick this year. And, you heard of this Bryan Colangelo fellow right? I heard he's a pretty smart GM.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I honestly believe that trading McGrady needs to happen. He has once again proven that he is NOT a winner and cannot lead a team anywhere but to a 1st round exit. The Rockets lost to what I believe was a Jazz team with inferior talent, but superior leadership and coaching. Some of the blame has to go on Van Gundy, and as good of a defensive coach as he is, the offensive gameplan of giving it to McGrady and letting him lauch up terrible shot after terrible shot early in the shot clock is unacceptable. Get rid of McGrady's sorry butt and look into a different coach that can gameplan on offense. As some of you mentioned, a solid pass-first mentality PG is a necessity, Alston is not that guy, he jacks up far too many 3's and gets way too few assists. What good free agents are available? I highly doubt Garnett will be a Rocket at any time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> They both FA's? I know Big Ticket is one...think he might actually come here? Houston can be considered dreamland for many players...they have Yao and Mac, with vets on the bench. Imagine, being the keyword here, we get KG...


kg is not, i think vc has an option


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

A new coach is a possibility but I really like Van Gundy's defense. His offense depends to much on Yao and T-Mac kicking out to the open man for the open shot (which has been made too inconsistently). I read somewhere that Stackhouse is out of Dallas and lists Houston and the Lakers as his choices of teams to go to for even just the MLE money. I think that would be a great pickup for us. Alston is an exceptabe point but we need at least another true point guard to start or share the minutes. When he leaves the floor the offense dies and Luther is not the answer at backing him up at the 1. I know TMac normally handles bringing the ball up then but I believe that takes away from his offense of moving without the ball. We also need a larger enforcer type at PF to help inside and with rebounding.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I think Alston handled and distributed the ball fairly well this series. Particularly in the last three games. But his incredibly inefficient scoring and horrible defense really hurt the team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think Alston handled and distributed the ball fairly well this series. Particularly in the last three games. But his incredibly inefficient scoring and horrible defense really hurt the team.


if he could just learn to finish around the rim he would be a pretty good point guard. one of the reasons his decision making is awful is because his only option when he drives into traffic is to pass.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

JVG needs to go, any other coach wouldve done a better job with this team

and is it just me or is t-mac good at killing momentum??? honestly i can think of twice in game 7 where it was the rest of the team scoring with him setting up then when we got within a basket or 2 he jacked up a turnaround and a long jumper early in the shot clock which had no chance of falling and from those 2 points utah started to push away again

plus some shooting practice during the off-season would help


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

What now? 

Look forward to the draft. Either we trade the pick for a dependable point guard or we pick the best available player.

if we want another shooter, we can pick Daequan Cook. Did not have the best freshman year but his shot is as pure as Ray Allen's.

we could prevent him from being another Jaron Rush or Scotty Thurman


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Praying that Malick Badiane suddenly becomes like Amare Stoudamire.

Rafer earned my respect with his hustle, but like Hakeem said his incompetence on offense really hurt us. He should be a back-up, not the guy running the show for the team.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sura and Wells will be gone. I think everybody else is going to stay. We need a PG. Alston should be a back up. T-Mac is not going anywhere. He's going to stay here for awhile. Spanoulis and Novak needs to improve now. Spanoulis may not turn out to be the best point guard, but he might be a good one. We need someone that can get 3's in. Novak can do it, but he will need to get bigger.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> Sura and Wells will be gone. I think everybody else is going to stay. We need a PG. Alston should be a back up. T-Mac is not going anywhere. He's going to stay here for awhile. Spanoulis and Novak needs to improve now. Spanoulis may not turn out to be the best point guard, but he might be a good one. We need someone that can get 3's in. Novak can do it, but he will need to get bigger.




It will be interesting this off-season. We run a 8 man rotation, possibly 10 if you include Snyder and Wells but both are FAs and probably will not return. Deke and Howard are not getting any younger. Spanoulis is unproven and Novak needs the NBDL. That leaves us with 6 players of which Alston is considered to be incompetent. 

I just wonder how we can really improve our squad with our current assets.
maybe trading Sura(expiring) and Head for a solid 6th man?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

If you guys read Steve Kerr's column on yahoo sports, then you guys understand exactly what we need. We need somebody who can get to the rim other than t-mac. Battier's role doesnt fit that because he's the spot-up 3/defender. And i don't know how rafer "skip to my lou" isnt breaking ankles all over the league, he's just a lazy dude on offense. 

Anyways, as i was saying we need someone who can create their own offense off the dribble. Since our weak spot in the perimeter is the pg position i suggest an off-season pickup there. Now i have nothing against rafer, all in all i want him to stay. We just need somebody fast and can score off the bench by themselves. Luther is not fast nor can score by himself. Somebody like a leandro barbosa player. Now we all know Phoenix will give up steve nash before giving up barbosa but somebody has gotta be out there right? Antonio Daniels is one of the top guys on my list, good veteran can score on and off the bench. Another one is Chucky atkins. Though this one is a bit shaky because he only showed off his offensive prowess this season and during the lakers but i'll give him the chance. Juan Dixon is another one... please see Chucky Atkins. But seriously, after seeing anotonio daniels average 13 points and 11 assists against the cavs, i would give this guy around 25-30 minutes a night backing up rafer while luther can do his job by shooting backin up t-mac.


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

Trade KG by Rockets future


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

New Coach is a need. And someone taller than 6 foot 6 as our starting power forward. he was getting freaking reamed on the boards last night in game 7 in crunch time.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If Sura still wants to play, he should play for this team. I don't think he will have much trade value. How long is Bonzi contract? If we have him for another year, we should definitely trade him.



hitokiri315 said:


> New Coach is a need. And someone taller than 6 foot 6 as our starting power forward. he was getting freaking reamed on the boards last night in game 7 in crunch time.


If Chuck was taller, he can be a really great power forward. He's still a good power forward for his size. If he works on the mid range game, he can be dangerous.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Sura is gone. Bonzi is gone. Maybe JVG is gone. 

I guess the only additions will be the draft pick and whoever we use the MLE on.



darkballa said:


> Anyways, as i was saying we need someone who can create their own offense off the dribble. Since our weak spot in the perimeter is the pg position i suggest an off-season pickup there. Now i have nothing against rafer, all in all i want him to stay. We just need somebody fast and can score off the bench by themselves. Luther is not fast nor can score by himself. Somebody like a leandro barbosa player.


VSpan?


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

AFunk4Life said:


> I honestly believe that trading McGrady needs to happen. He has once again proven that he is NOT a winner and cannot lead a team anywhere but to a 1st round exit. The Rockets lost to what I believe was a *Jazz team with inferior talent*, but superior leadership and coaching. Some of the blame has to go on Van Gundy, and as good of a defensive coach as he is, the offensive gameplan of giving it to McGrady and letting him lauch up terrible shot after terrible shot early in the shot clock is unacceptable. Get rid of McGrady's sorry butt and look into a different coach that can gameplan on offense. As some of you mentioned, a solid pass-first mentality PG is a necessity, Alston is not that guy, he jacks up far too many 3's and gets way too few assists. What good free agents are available? I highly doubt Garnett will be a Rocket at any time.


Are you joking? After TMAC and Yao, the Jazz have 7-8 of the best players in the series. I would even put Boozer as more valuable than Yao at this point.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Minnesota is looking to deal Ricky Davis... 

?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:hurl:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

^ Ya, uh, no. Didn't he have attitude problems in Minny? I think Eddie Griffin had some major domestic problems too. And I heard somewhere that KG said "Thank god for opt-outs". Can anyone confirm that he ISN'T an FA?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> :hurl:


Hopefully, as a ball boy. Cause that is his level of play.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Cornholio said:


> :hurl:


He'll be here next year...on the bench or reserve. He should be traded if we get a good deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If he returns as the backup PG, then I don't have a problem.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

So it'll be VSpan, Alston, + 26th pick, you think?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If the rumors about JVG not returning are true:

1. Look for a coach that has some sort ties to KG and is someone he respects.
2. TRADE TMac and Sura to Minny for KG and Rashad McCants (Hope he has recovered).
3. Trade Head and our draft pick to try and move up into the top 20 to draft a PG if Connelly or Law are there. If not, draft a PF who is skilled and tall. NO MORE undersized PF's. No offense Chuck!
4. Not sure what sort of cap space we might have but, sign a solid free agent PG and another SG. Shouldn't be to hard if KG was here.
5. Pray that VSpan and Novak improve drastically.

I know everyone is upset right now however, those who are saying TMac is not a winner are right. Despite his game ending numbers he was statistically a poor performer and did nothing to motivate or inspire his teammates.

In defense of Yao, I didn't realize that Okur and Jason Collins were the second coming of Karl Malone and were aloud to hack down on the guys arm as he was going up for a shot and it be considered "all ball".


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> If the rumors about JVG not returning are true:
> 
> 1. Look for a coach that has some sort ties to KG and is someone he respects.
> 2. *TRADE TMac and Sura to Minny for KG and Rashad McCants (Hope he has recovered).*
> ...


Minnesota wouldn't have considered this even if Tracy was 100% healthy.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Although i love chuck and rafer(...), i really think we need to upgrade at that point and powerforward position. Even if we dont starter material, we just need someone to share the minutes. Luther is better as a shooting guard, Juwan and Chuck are a great PF combo but i sort of want an upgrade, rafer needs a back-up, this guy plays 40 minutes a night and with his inefficient offensive prowess along with T-mac and Yao being the only people who can score consistently by themselves pretty much leaves a gaping hole on the floor. I just want antonio daniels here or maybe one of those other playerrs i mentioned but seriously i believe antonio daniels can definitley fill th erole of back-up point guard. As for an upgrade in the PF position, i'd like to get Channing Frye. A year ago, i would have gone for david lee but after seeing him average 11 and 10, i'd doubt new york would let him go. After a dissapoining sophomore season, i'd think that new york would like to get rid of some big bodies up front. Frye would be great for us, maybe we can pull off a trade or something and i think Frye would start at PF if he ever came. Is Frye an FA if so we can use sura + wells' salaries to give him up to arund 6 or 7 mil a year.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Frye was even worse than Juwan Howard this season. He is young, but he regressed massively in his second year in the league. He showed this season that he has difficulty scoring in the flow of the game (which is what we want him to do since we won't be running many plays for him with T-Mac and Yao here), and he's a poor defender and rebounder.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmmm. Ur right, he was worse than Juwan Howard and i don't know what happened. But i would still like to experiment with him because right now only yao, mac and battier are inexpendable. I'd take anything and given Frye's rookie year, i'd look forward to a possible trade with him and francis coming over.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't think Battier should be considered untouchable.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

What now?

We should find a Head Coach 1st.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Our season is over so, it is now time to start throwing crap out there.

How about TMac for Szczerbiak, West, and #2 draft pick?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if boston is dumb enough to make that trade, i'd be all over it. maybe if they let paul pierce play GM...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> if boston is dumb enough to make that trade, i'd be all over it. maybe if they let paul pierce play GM...


You're severely overrating Dr. StrAingelove. If you guys really want to trade T-Mac for #2, you'll have to convince Danny that McGrady's in worse physical condition than Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> You're severely overrating Dr. StrAingelove. If you guys really want to trade T-Mac for #2, you'll have to convince Danny that McGrady's in worse physical condition than Wally Szczerbiak Szczuperstar.


our GM would have to be smart enough to take advantage of Ainge. seeing how our new GM is daryl morey, who used to advise and work under Ainge, i dont have a lot of faith in him


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

ive always been a supporter of keeping van gundy because of his great defense but after seeing his inability to create offensive plays is just killing me. 

new pg = luke ridnour


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> our GM would have to be smart enough to take advantage of Ainge. seeing how our new GM is daryl morey, who used to advise and work under Ainge, i dont have a lot of faith in him


Believe me, I'm no happier about Morey taking over Houston than you are.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Believe me, I'm no happier about Morey taking over Houston than you are.


im too lazy to read that. just give me the abstract.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> im too lazy to read that. just give me the abstract.


 I only understand around 60-70% of that and i'm already impressed with it. This makes me a little bit more eager to this off-season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets' contract status*

*Jeff Van Gundy*
COACH
Contract status: *One non-guaranteed year left*.
Assessment: Will consider stepping down while team weighs option.

*Rafer Alston*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2009-10*.
Assessment: Started every game but often struggled.

*Shane Battier*
FORWARD
Contract status: Signed through *2010-11*.
Assessment: One of NBA's top defenders started every game and had best shooting season.

*Chuck Hayes*
FORWARD
Contract status: *Free agent*.
Assessment: Became starter in second game and is wanted back, though size and offensive skills are limited.

*Luther Head*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.
Assessment: Had impressive regular season but struggled against better teams.

*Juwan Howard*
FORWARD
Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.
Assessment: Role player's contract is movable but still heavy.

*John Lucas III*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.
Assessment: Small contract not burdensome. Movable if he doesn't progress to larger role.

*Tracy McGrady*
FORWARD/GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2009-10*.
Assessment: Remains the player around whom the team is built.

*Dikembe Mutombo*
CENTER
Contract status: *Free agent*.
Assessment: Diminished role has him and team reconsidering plans for a return.

*Steve Novak*
FORWARD
Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.
Assessment: Project shooter struggled in limited minutes but will be back.

*Kirk Snyder*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2007-08*.
Assessment: Did not pan out in first year with Rockets but is still considered a prospect.

*Vassilis Spanoulis*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.
Assessment: Rockets want him back, but he has said he will weigh whether to return.

*Bob Sura*
GUARD
Contract status: Signed through *2007-08*.
Assessment: With career over and only $1 million guaranteed him, he could become part of a trade package.

*Jake Tsakalidis*
CENTER
Contract status: *Free agent*.
Assessment: February addition could fill a roster spot if big man is still needed.

*Bonzi Wells*
GUARD/FORWARD
Contract status: Signed through *2007-08*.
Assessment: Will opt out of his contract to become a free agent.

*Yao Ming*
CENTER
Contract status: Signed through *2010-11*.
Assessment: Remains, along with McGrady, the foundation of the Rockets' plans.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> *Juwan Howard*
> FORWARD
> Contract status: Signed through *2008-09*.


I think I'm starting to understand why The Magic might have made the McGrady-Francis trade.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

There's a possibility that Juwan can opt out of his 7.37mil/yr for the 08-09 season to explore other options. C'mon Juwan, have some faith in yourself, other teams may want to sign you for more than that!


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> There's a possibility that Juwan can opt out of his 7.37mil/yr for the 08-09 season to explore other options. C'mon Juwan, have some faith in yourself, other teams may want to sign you for more than that!


LOL Hopefully Juwon believes that. He's a good guy and all but I would rather have a big strong PF that can play the post. :clap2:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You guys are funny in wanting to remove McGrady. You guys wouldn't of even made the playoffs or won a single game in that Utah series without him. As for what you need to do.

1. Keep Yao and McGrady which I'm sure you will.
2. Find a good replacement for JVG. Possibly Rudy T, or even Larry Brown? He may leave after 2 years but he could probably coach this team to a title.
3. A good PG. Possibly Billups? Or a guy like Brevin Knight in Charlotte. Knight is a great pass first assists man.
4. Someone who can rebound at the PF spot.
5. A third scorer. Someone mentioned Stackhouse at the MLE. I'd jump on that because Houston's window is obviously now with Yao/McGrady.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Trade Yao + Rafer for KG + Mike James.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

brevin knight would be a great pick up i like his game.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I would like to get a good PG first. Alston on the bench wouldn't be so bad. A good PF wouldn't be to bad either. KG!...Not going to happen.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Trade Yao + Rafer for KG + Mike James.


Why do you even have a Yao avatar?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We need a PG that can shoot and I don't think Knight is better than Rafer at that.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> We need a PG that can shoot and I don't think Knight is better than Rafer at that.



There are no PG's that can shoot who are pass first besides Nash. You guys don't need a scoring PG though. You guys need a good ballhandler and a guy who can find the open man and run the offense. That with a 3rd scorer like Stackhouse will make the Rockets alot better.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> There are no PG's that can shoot who are pass first besides Nash. You guys don't need a scoring PG though. You guys need a good ballhandler and a guy who can find the open man and run the offense. That with a 3rd scorer like Stackhouse will make the Rockets alot better.


Ridnour maybe? But we'd get creamed even worse by opposing guards like Deron and Baron.... I wish there was some way we can get Calderon from TO, but I wouldn't wanna make a trade with Colangelo 'cuz we'd probably end up on the losing side of the trade....

Lets hope we pick up a decent PG with the draft


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We need a better PG on this team. V-Span is a very good option. 
Personally, I think we should move Tracy to 4. Battier remains 3. Super upgrade our 2 & 1. We need rebounding guards. 

We need to be faster and more rebounding.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm sorry, but unless Yao is traded or something this is never going to be a fast team. Yao can't handle that. You guys I believe just need to make the best half court team possible. Yao and McGrady are fine. Bring in a good ball handling/passing PG, and a third scorer. Then a rebounder to play PF. This team has the 2 superstars foundation in place it just needs more around it. But with Yao, this team will never be able to be fast paced.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Ridnour maybe? But we'd get creamed even worse by opposing guards like Deron and Baron


I don't think he's any worse a man defender than Alston.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I always have been a fan of Ridnour


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I don't think he's any worse a man defender than Alston.


who is?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I know the raptors probably wouldnt want Rafer Alston back, so no point talking about him. But what if we gave them:
Luther Head, Kirk Snyder and next yrs 2nd Rd Pick for Jose Calderon and Morris Peterson.

Calderon is someone who i reckon can run an offense very well. He has shown this the times he has gotten starter minutes at the Raptors. And Morris Peterson, can come of the bench and be our Stackhouse. Just last yr he averaged 16.8ppg as a starter. Then we could maybe move Alston to a team like Atlanta who needs a short-term decent PG(..we dont tell them he sucks) for Josh Childress maybe.

Barring any other trades, we would end up with a roster something like this:
Calderon|Spanoulis
Mcgrady|Peterson
Battier|Childress
Hayes|Howard
Yao|Tskalidis


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Mo Pete is an unrestricted FA this year. It would have to be Sign and Trade.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Please get Joe Smith and Antonial Daniels here !!


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd like to trade Alston for Daniels and Luther for Calderon. Add in an extra scorer off the bench and were done.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

laserboy said:


> Please get Joe Smith and Antonial Daniels here !!


Joe Smith is a good idea! I always liked him back when he played at GS , and he wasn't worthy of a first overall pick but nowadays he's definitely underrated especially when he was with the Bucks. Lets hope we get big Joe! :clap:


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I'd like to trade Alston for *Daniels* and Luther for Calderon. Add in an extra scorer off the bench and were done.


Yes yes. How good is the jumper though? I didn't catch a lot of the Wiz-Cavs series.


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Joe Smith is a veteran with good reb, avg scoring ability, and can also block a few shots too. Nice role player.

Daniels was underated just because he plays behind Arenas. He can provide very good and consistent numbers when he starts.

How about getting a 3pt scorer - Matt Carrol ? Very good 3pt% and young.

:cheers:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I wish we couldve gotten Matt Carrol instead of JLIII from the summer league. Matt Carrol played for us but i doubt we would get him considering how good a year he has had.


----------

